# Y2 filter?



## iNick (Jan 10, 2011)

This fliter came with my camera and im not sure what it's used for, can someone please let me know how i can use this? its a Quantaray 52mm Y2 filter. 

Thanks!
-Nick:thumbup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...products-news-reviews/62640-lens-filters.html

I searched Google, and a thread on this forum came up first.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2011)

They created that filter in 1999, during the big Y2K scare. They feared the lens wouldn't operate corectly after the date changed to double zeros.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> They created that filter in 1999, during the big Y2K scare. They feared the lens wouldn't operate corectly after the date changed to double zeros.


 :lmao:  You owe me a new monitor!!!  This one has coffee all over it!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2011)

I know where you can buy a coffee filter, to solve your problem.


----------



## KenC (Jan 10, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I know where you can buy a coffee filter, to solve your problem.



Bitter, the expert on all unlikely photographic filters!  I suppose you know how people can keep the menthol out of their equipment as well?


----------

